

American Food Products that are Banned in Other Countries - galois17
http://eatlocalgrown.com/article/11944-banned-foods.html

======
calciphus
Most of the time when a food product is banned in another country it is the
result of local food producers lobbying to keep cheaper imports out. While the
public explanation is often "safety" under the guise of "we don't know if this
is safe or not, and aren't going to bother to check".

You can't simply ban or tax a competing foodstuff from a country with which
you have open trade rules, so you invent a reason.

~~~
inafield
Isn't it safer to assume that something is unsafe, rather than to assume it is
safe?

~~~
MaxMarty
If you banned everything that could possibly be unsafe, we'd still be running
around in the African Savannah.

This article is troll-bait.

------
saosebastiao
Advertisements for diet pills and miracle foods and pervasive self links to
extremely spurious and/or poorly cited research. I'm not sure if this is pure
spam or just disingenuous.

